# Bristol Balloon Fiester 2012



## 77W (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure if this is in the correct section of the forum ?

Is anyone else off to the Bristol Balloon fiester , starts this Thursday 9th Aug until Sunday 12th

Bristol International Balloon Fiesta, 9th - 12th August 2012

The weather looks better ( so far ) on the Thursday & you get the night glow too ( a second night glow takes place on Saturday evening weather permitting )

 For a free event it's a nice way to spend a day or evening & there is normally close parking/ camping for a small fee.

Anyway if your going see you there :wave:


----------



## witzend (Aug 6, 2012)

Any body know of a overnite stop


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you have any details on the camping for a small fee.

cheers


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Aug 6, 2012)

We went a few years ago and had a brilliant weekend. We camped with the C&CC Avon DA at Bridge Farm, Long Ashton which is only a short walk away.

I wrote a review which I will try to find a post here if it's any help.


----------



## 77W (Aug 6, 2012)

Hopefully this link will work  I tried to put in a red marker for the field it's off church lane on the long Aston Rd

There is a farmer that rents out his field for parking £ 5 for the day & I think £ 15 to overnight  ( don't hold me to that though ) it may be £ 7 I can't remember :rolleyes2:    no electric hook up but it's only a 5 min walk to one of the entrance gates ,there are portaloos there ( if your feeling brave !! ) & fresh water 

The Caravan club have a field there ( strangley I can't see anything on there web site )
if you do decide to stay there tell them as you arrive & you will be able to park in a different field to people who park for the day, we made the mistake of not doing this the first year we stayed there & got caught up in total mayhem of people trying to all leave at once after the night glow it was a nightmare trust me, however parking in the other field makes things fine , oh & bring a torch it's really  is dark as you walk back

Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 6, 2012)

We are thinking about going, been a couple of times & really enjoyed it. We will go with the MCC as they have a rally on a field (Parsonage Farm) for £7 a night just across the road from the balloon festival.


----------



## 77W (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahh the link does not show the marker I placed

If you put in Church lane long Ashton it will show you the small Rd you need to get to 


Sorry for my rubbish computer skills :sad:


----------



## 77W (Aug 6, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> We are thinking about going, been a couple of times & really enjoyed it. We will go with the MCC as they have a rally on a field (Parsonage Farm) for £7 a night just across the road from the balloon festival.



This may well be where i'm thinking , crickey i've only had 1 tin of cider tonight  & my memory is shot, there really is no hope for me :rolleyes2:  this would also explaine why the caravan club don't have anything on there web site


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 6, 2012)

This is the link to the Avon group rally website Rallies you do have to be an MCC member though but the location for this event couldn't be better. Last time we were there we could lay in bed watching the balloons through the vans skylight, some were really low.


----------



## 77W (Aug 6, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> This is the link to the Avon group rally website Rallies you do have to be an MCC member though but the location for this event couldn't be better. Last time we were there we could lay in bed watching the balloons through the vans skylight, some were really low.



Thanks kontiki that's the place I was thinking of, Thank goodness someone knows what to do arround here lol 


Yep if the weather is good in the morning it really is an amazing sight to see , hundreds of balloons all going up at once, you sure do have to be up early though, still in bed at 06:30 & your classed as a layabout :lol-049:


----------



## Dezi (Aug 7, 2012)

We usually turn up each year with the mcc. 

Did not go last year because of forecast, keeping an eye on the weather for this year.

Dezi


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 7, 2012)

Sound like a great weekend, i would have loved to go to that, its in my calender for next year tho :dance:


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 7, 2012)

The weather can be a problem as the field can get quite muddy, I have seen people having problems getting on & off the field. Found it an ideal spot for watching the Red Arrows as they seem to be doing their display right over the camping field.


----------



## butterflyIOW (Aug 7, 2012)

Planning on going to the balloon fiesta and super chuffed after seeing the link for parsonage farm for camping.
I gave them a bell as I'm not a member of MCC only CVCC. They took our name and number and booked us a spot. FYI, their number is 01275392260.
 Thanks for the info guys  - see you there


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 7, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> We are thinking about going, been a couple of times & really enjoyed it. We will go with the MCC as they have a rally on a field (Parsonage Farm) for £7 a night just across the road from the balloon festival.



I have just been thinking of the best way to do this either car and pay £6 then go home after the glow.
Or take the van and join mcc on the day at £28.50 plus £7 to camp then rallie fees maybe another £1.Have phoned this morning to confirm prices.

Or parsonage farm with a tap and toilets for £7 a night non member....no electric.


Just booked parsonage farm say hi if you spot us.


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 7, 2012)

Parsonage farm excecpt dogs well behaved under control.
I have rang them twice being a bit ditsy this morning.

Forgot to ask if allowed awning space.

You can book for the 8th so you are there for the 9th.Arrival after 12.


----------



## 77W (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the telephone numbers , very handy

We are going to stay in the cheap seats ( field ) with no electric, in a Fiat ducato van conversion  with blue & grey stripes , if you see it & we're
 there come & say hi 


 The weather  looks better for the earlier part of the weekend, it's handy that the venue is in the shelter of a bowl ( balloons can be inflated in the arena ) , but too much wind & they are not able to do the mass take offs , still it's a nice way to pass some time eh !!


----------



## rockape (Aug 7, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> We are thinking about going, been a couple of times & really enjoyed it. We will go with the MCC as they have a rally on a field (Parsonage Farm) for £7 a night just across the road from the balloon festival.


If you do manage to get on this site try and keep away from the main road side as there is a little traffic noise thru the night


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Nearly had the van sold (using a broker) the guy had his card ready to put a deposit down but had second thoughts & bought another van, might visit a few dealers to see what sort of part ex I can get. Looking for an A class possibly a Rapido (like the 996M) a bit bigger than our Adria. So might as well get away for a break as we haven't used the van much since the birth of our first grandchild.

So probably going to the festival, we will be setting off tomorrow afternoon so might get there on Wed. evening or stop off somewhere around Leominster (plenty of good spots) & get there Thursday morning. If you see us us there call in (we will be in an Adria Izola)


----------



## wearegettingthere (Aug 7, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> We are thinking about going, been a couple of times & really enjoyed it. We will go with the MCC as they have a rally on a field (Parsonage Farm) for £7 a night just across the road from the balloon festival.





dont spose you got a number for this farm do you...   serious post thinking of going late on saturday as hubs going footy..... cant interupt that now can we.....hehe...


----------



## wearegettingthere (Aug 7, 2012)

wearegettingthere said:


> dont spose you got a number for this farm do you...   serious post thinking of going late on saturday as hubs going footy..... cant interupt that now can we.....hehe...



Im saying it!!!.such a dozy mare!.lol....found the number cheers butterflyiow....  77W might see you there fiat ducato carioca  2+2 kids intow.  :wave: will keep an eye out!!.


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 7, 2012)

The good thing about the MCC is you don't have to book on most of their rallies you just turn up. You can look at what rallies are on all around the country, you are't obliged to take part in anything if you don't want to but we have made friends all over the country.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know you will all have a great weekend.

Here's my review of the 2010 Bristol Balloon Fiesta for those who may be intereted. Sorry I can't post it as an attachment.

Up, Up and Away

_As I stood silent watching the spine tingling spectacle unfold before me, at sunrise on a hill in Bristol listening to Pink Floyd, I thought what a great life I lead and how lucky I am. 86 hot air balloons rose into the sky and floated into the rising sun – an amazing moment to be treasured.  “Awesome” the girls gasped.

I’d nagged Jon and Sharon to let me cover Bristol Balloon Fiesta for Family Festivals and although it’s not the traditional kind of festival we normally review I’m so grateful that they trusted me enough to let me go. 

As a little girl I remember watching hot air balloons flying over the beautiful city of Bath.  I vowed then that one day I would find the source of these balloons and now I have fulfilled another one of my dreams.  

The balloon fiesta is held in the pretty rolling hills of the Ashton Court estate just outside Bristol and is free to enter which makes for a cheap family day out - if you can avoid the extortionate prices of the funfair.  It lasts for 4 days and there are different attractions going on each day. Car park charges are £7 per day but there was plenty of parking outside the estate for £5 a day.

The press call was for 5.30am for a 6am mass balloon launch and although a little disappointed that we hadn’t managed to secure a balloon flight we arose from the camper at 4am to make the short mile walk to the fiesta.  Getting up at 4am at a festival is unheard of for us – we are often only just going to bed then.

After our early start we ventured round the site which is vast.  Although far too commercial for us we enjoyed plenty of free samples from all the trade stands. Ice lollies, chocolate, caramel vodka, rain ponchos, yoghurt drink and muesli bars, the list is endless. The girls thought it was great but felt quite sick. We also spotted a huge herd of deer which live on the estate and seemed quite oblivious to the fact that their space had been invaded.

By now we were being nagged to go to the fair so off we went to join the throng of thousands.  A great, very expensive, time was had by all.  Had our budget not been gobbled up at the fair we could have gone clay pigeon shooting, zorbing or had a go at archery. 

We were running out of time and wanted to see the ‘unusual shapes tether’ so headed back to the main arena where ‘Churchie’ the Churchill Dog, a Monster, a Jaguar car, the Palletways Dragon and a massive motorbike filled the sky.

There was far too much to see and do in one day so we decided to return again tomorrow with our new 10 week old baby grandson who was visiting with our son and his fiancée. 

We awoke during the night to the familiar sound of pitter, patter on the camper roof – it was raining buckets.  Normally the balloons would fly at 6am and 6pm for each of the 4 days, weather permitting, but there was no way they were going up this morning.  A good excuse to stay snuggled in bed.

By early evening, after a BBQ in the rain, (if you don’t do these things when planned just because it’s raining you’d never do anything in this country) we ventured back to the fiesta to watch the ‘night glow’. Another spectacular show where tethered balloons fire up their burners in the dark in time to music, followed by a firework display.  

Next day back at the fiesta we strolled around the arts and crafts marquee and explored the Activity Zone.  So much to do and so little time – EA Sports computer gaming hub, Heart FM chill out area, giant outdoor games, Mickey Mouse in his clubhouse campervan and of course the proverbial face painting.

My hips were telling me it was time to sit down so off I went with baby Jay to sit on the hill and watch the activities in the main arena.  The Army staged combat exercises including very load bangs which Jay slept through.  Then followed a helicopter and motorcycle display and a display of powered paragliding and parachutes.  Finally the world famous Red Arrows roared into the sky and gave a spectacular show before the final mass balloon ascent of the weekend.

Although before going to Bristol we’d said that we didn’t want to attend the fiesta every day, it was impossible to fit everything into just a couple of visits. We easily spent most of the weekend there and probably still didn’t manage to fit it all in. 

If you are looking for an inexpensive family weekend away the Bristol Balloon Fiesta comes highly recommended.


Andrea Millicent
Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2010_


----------



## Somelier (Aug 7, 2012)

Haven't had chance to go since, but here's some of my mages from the 2008 fiesta. It's a great show to attend.

Bristol Balloon Festival 2008 by R & A Knisely-Marpole


----------



## lotty (Aug 8, 2012)

We are going to try and get to this, as long as can get a space to overnight with the farmer? 
:beer:


----------



## 77W (Aug 9, 2012)

Wearegettingthere , I will keep my eyes out for you

Lotty , we have been going for about 4 years & have always found space avaliable at the farm , may be busier at the weekends though ?

Lets hope the weather is kind to us all !!!!


----------



## lotty (Aug 9, 2012)

We've rung this morning and lady said just turn up. Someone on gate all day. We are not members of the MCC will this be a problem? We are really looking forward to it. 
I'll have my wildcamping sticker in the windscreen so say hello if u see me


----------



## Cashew (Aug 9, 2012)

You don't have to be a member of any club, just turn up and pay £8


----------



## clarkpeacock (Aug 9, 2012)

Weather looking good so we will turning up at Parsonage farm tomorrow afternoon.

We're not in the MCC so will be in the bottom field.

Might even remember to put the wildcamping sticker in the windscreen.


----------



## lotty (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone know the address and postcode for Parsonage farm? We put in the one they gave us but not recognised??
We are on our way this morn, might have to just follow the traffic?.
Thanks


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 11, 2012)

From Bristol at Long Ashton by-pass, take B3128 for Clevedon. Passing the Park and Ride and traffic lights, turn left towards Long Ashton. Pass the Angel P.H (on the left), and immediately turn left into Church Lane, turn left again past church into site. follow these http://www.avongroup.org.uk/images/rallies/MCCDirection.jpg  Long Ashton, Bristol BS41 9LU junction  19 gordano services follow sign for bristol then it will be signposted from there only 20 mile from me


----------



## lotty (Aug 11, 2012)

Well we are finally here! Took over 4 hours due to traffic on m5! 
If anyone else is here we are on the right of the road as you drive down to bottom field in a 08 LMC and wild camping sticker in windscreen, say hi if you see us
:have fun:


----------



## lotty (Aug 11, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> From Bristol at Long Ashton by-pass, take B3128 for Clevedon. Passing the Park and Ride and traffic lights, turn left towards Long Ashton. Pass the Angel P.H (on the left), and immediately turn left into Church Lane, turn left again past church into site. follow these http://www.avongroup.org.uk/images/rallies/MCCDirection.jpg  Long Ashton, Bristol BS41 9LU junction  19 gordano services follow sign for bristol then it will be signposted from there only *20 mile from me*




Are you poping along OH with being so close? Would be nice to meet you.


----------



## easylife (Aug 12, 2012)

*bristol balloon*

Here in disable parking field .No sun today , lovely yesterday .


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 12, 2012)

did the clap of thunder wake you thix morning still overcast here in wsm lotty there somewhere look for green wc stickers


----------



## easylife (Aug 12, 2012)

*bristol balloon*

Yea thunder / lightning woke us.. bright but overcast ,dry  so should be a good day


----------



## lotty (Aug 12, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> did the clap of thunder wake you thix morning still overcast here in wsm lotty there somewhere look for green wc stickers



Hi OH, yes the thunder woke us! :scared:
Shame the weather turned as we didn't get chance to see the mass assent. Enjoyed the night glow last night:banana:
The weather was awful driving home, the rain was so heavy at one point I decided to stop on the services on M5 but they had a power cut and wouldn't let us in the building, so quick buttie in van then carried on.
I didn't see any other wild camping stickers?? Hope everyone else who went enjoyed it too?
Lotty


----------



## clarkpeacock (Aug 13, 2012)

We were there until 4.30PM on Saturday when we got a call from a neighbour and had to return home to deal with a noisy teenage party going on in our house!!

Apart from that, a great weekend.......


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 13, 2012)

So glad we saw this thread..

Our 1st time to the festival and it was great,we left late morning sunday.
We would have had our sticker up if we had 1.

An added bonus lovely couples both side of us.


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 13, 2012)

lotty said:


> Well we are finally here! Took over 4 hours due to traffic on m5!
> If anyone else is here we are on the right of the road as you drive down to bottom field in a 08 LMC and wild camping sticker in windscreen, say hi if you see us
> :have fun:



Hi Lotty

Have you recently rescued a lovely dog 5 weeks ago.


----------



## wearegettingthere (Aug 13, 2012)

77W said:


> We're Getting There , I will keep my eyes out for you
> 
> Lotty , we have been going for about 4 years & have always found space available at the farm , may be busier at the weekends though ?
> 
> Lets hope the weather is kind to us all !!!!



Oh my dayz... well we didn't make it.....so wishes we did..... ended up spending the entire weekend in A&E with my son who decided to kamerkazie it over the top of a bikes handle bars and break clean off of his radius at the elbow along with dislocation of elbow.. so in for op.. out yester nite and now suffering from the ole hospital jet lag...... boys ok... not sure about me and hubs thou as the shock is still sinking in....BUT now preparing for our breakaway next week to IOW... so soz to have missed all of you over a fest.. was realy looking forward to this.... would of had less implications  there you go... but even with weather sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves.. this one on the list for us thou..... look forward to meeting with you all at some other point in time... safe roaming!...


----------



## 77W (Aug 15, 2012)

wearegettingthere said:


> Oh my dayz... well we didn't make it.....so wishes we did..... ended up spending the entire weekend in A&E with my son who decided to kamerkazie it over the top of a bikes handle bars and break clean off of his radius at the elbow along with dislocation of elbow.. so in for op.. out yester nite and now suffering from the ole hospital jet lag...... boys ok... not sure about me and hubs thou as the shock is still sinking in....BUT now preparing for our breakaway next week to IOW... so soz to have missed all of you over a fest.. was realy looking forward to this.... would of had less implications  there you go... but even with weather sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves.. this one on the list for us thou..... look forward to meeting with you all at some other point in time... safe roaming!...



Crikey that sounds like a painfull accident !!!!!  hope he gets well soon

The balloon fiesta seems like ages ago now, it was only last week :scared:

I got delayed due to slaming my sliding door to hard  ( don't ask lol ) & breaking it , spent untill about 3 pm Tursday trying to fix it , trying being the word !!  ( I never new how great scrap yards could be , i'm not joking either  ) 
anyway it's ok now thanks to changing just about everything you could possibly change ( big learning curve for me )

Well Thursdays weather & nightglow were excellent & the mass launch first thing Friday was great , door open cup of tea in my hand watching the balloons float over all whilst still in bed ( I love having a camper )

I did keep my eyes out for others on here but with so many campers about it was like trying to spot a needle in a haystack.


----------



## wearegettingthere (Aug 15, 2012)

77W said:


> Crikey that sounds like a painfull accident !!!!!  hope he gets well soon
> 
> The balloon fiesta seems like ages ago now, it was only last week :scared:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the get well!!...son loves his mum again at mo....:banana:   corr blimey sounds like you had drama too.... was it a full moon!!!:raofl:


----------



## lotty (Aug 15, 2012)

wearegettingthere said:


> Oh my dayz... well we didn't make it.....so wishes we did..... ended up spending the entire weekend in A&E with my son who decided to kamerkazie it over the top of a bikes handle bars and break clean off of his radius at the elbow along with dislocation of elbow.. so in for op.. out yester nite and now suffering from the ole hospital jet lag...... boys ok... not sure about me and hubs thou as the shock is still sinking in....BUT now preparing for our breakaway next week to IOW... so soz to have missed all of you over a fest.. was realy looking forward to this.... would of had less implications  there you go... but even with weather sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves.. this one on the list for us thou..... look forward to meeting with you all at some other point in time... safe roaming!...



Ouch! Hope he's doing better now and your getting over the shock! 
Have fun in the IOW, I hope it's less stressful
Check out some of the meets arranged, theres about 4 going on in different areas, hopefully catch you at one of them in the future?


----------



## lotty (Aug 15, 2012)

john cardiff said:


> Hi Lotty
> 
> Have you recently rescued a lovely dog 5 weeks ago.



Hi John, no not us I'm afraid, shame we missed you. 
Glad you enjoyed it. It was a bit busy for us but still enjoyed it and the night show was great.


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 17, 2012)

We agree Lotty the night shows were very good.

We chatted with a family on the right of the rd with dogs.
Soooooooo many nice vans to look at never even thought to look for a sticker busy drooling.

Has just ordered a member pack so we will soon have a sticker.

G&J


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 17, 2012)

john cardiff said:


> We agree Lotty the night shows were very good.
> 
> We chatted with a family on the right of the rd with dogs.
> Soooooooo many nice vans to look at never even thought to look for a sticker busy drooling.
> ...



Have your stickers off Phil on the Wales meet.


----------



## john cardiff (Aug 17, 2012)

Well done mtm.
Phil bring our stickers to the meet pls.


----------

